# How do I design twisty puzzles?



## pi³ (Aug 14, 2020)

I have a 3D printer and want to design twisty puzzles. What software should I use? I'd prefer the software to be free and not paid. And what puzzle should I start with?


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 14, 2020)

pi³ said:


> I have a 3D printer and want to design twisty puzzles. What software should I use? I'd prefer the software to be free and not paid. And what puzzle should I start with?


Well, this forum has a couple designs...
I think you may be able to find something's.
ALSO MAKE SURE TO HAVE SANDPAPER
SANDPAPER IS A MODDERS BEST FRIEND


----------



## Sion (Aug 15, 2020)

I can link you some resources depending if you want to go into WCA or Non-WCA Design.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Aug 15, 2020)

Your on the *wrong* website. Try twistypuzzles forum, as you will get a lot more feedback.


----------

